# Off the shelf king and cobia rod and reel



## SurfRunner (Apr 1, 2013)

In your opinion, what would be the best "off the shelf" rod and reel for kings and cobia on the panhandle piers? Something in the mid price range would do......Thanks for your help!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

9' offshore extreme at bass pro


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

A Penn 7500 combo or similar.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Mid-price range...would be hard to beat the Penn SSV in my opinion. I think there's one for sale on the forum right now. 

And I second the Offshore Angler Offshore Extreme (Bass Pro) Cobia Special. I've one used only once if you're interested.

Joe @ 516-2409


----------



## PierRat98 (Apr 24, 2013)

Im using a battle 6000 with an Uglystik tiger lite


----------

